# How often do you wax?



## FL_Boarder

Lol how often do you get your board waxed and how much does it usually cost? Do you just go by well it feels like it slowed down so it could probably use it? Or do you say well I have done 5 days riding I should get is waxed to protect it and keep it maintained? Obviously it depends on the snow and temperature but just curious what others were doing. I just had my board waxed today for $15.


----------



## WasatchMan

Ok, you need to really learn to do it yourself. You are throwing away so much money man...

It is the absolute easiest thing to do in the world.

You wax your board two times and it's already paid for! 

Some people wax after every time they ride, some wax once a week, once a month etc. every one is different.

Snowboard waxing part one - YouTube

edit:

http://www.backcountry.com/dakine-super-tune-tuning-kit-usa-dak0836

boom. everything you need plus more $89 bucks


----------



## FL_Boarder

I know how to wax a board but that would require me to bring the iron with me on trips. Then trying to find a place to wax the board (I'm not just going to throw it down on someones kitchen table and drip/scrape wax off of it) So there is my dilemma. If you can show me EVERYTHING I need to wax a snowboard properly for $30 I'd be shocked considering just the irons cost that much.


----------



## FL_Boarder

Yeah thats 6 waxes at that price... now what do I do about finding a place to wax it? What am I going to hold my board on my lap sitting outside in 20 degrees and try to do this?


----------



## crazyface

I always wax my boards outside on my deck. I just go to the corner where there is railing and put the board there. It only takes 15 minutes max to wax 1 board once you get decent at it.

I wax my TRS every week, so about every 3 times I go up, but I rarely wax my bataleon because all of the wax burns off in half a day so its not really worth it.


----------



## FL_Boarder

Shouldn't the board be warm when waxing it to open up the pores?


----------



## orangatang

I was to lazy to warm up my old board to wax. But I would wax every 2-4 days or when ever I felt like it. My cousin would wax his board every night and he told me that he goes a little overboard by waxing it every night.
I just used an all temp wax because I can be a little bit more lazy that way.
Better then spending about $15 at the local shop.


----------



## mangtarn

my 2 cents!

I bought one of those old school irons from the thrift store for like 2 bucks, the wax was like 15 and it was one of the top of the line wax, last me a whole season and i still have some left.

as for frequency I do it whenever I see that the board needs waxing i do it, usually 4-ish long days on the slopes.

but if you are staying at some else's place then it'll be a good idea to get it waxed somewhere else, i wouldn't want to bring out my snowboard and start scraping wax off on their dining table. a wax job is usually 15-18 here in canada.


----------



## orangatang

I also wax in the garage by the way. It's where the work bench is.


----------



## Ryan_T

Wouldn't all those wax scrapings build up and get the floor all mucky?


----------



## orangatang

That's what a shop vac is for...


----------



## SnowBum

FL_Boarder said:


> I know how to wax a board but that would require me to bring the iron with me on trips. Then trying to find a place to wax the board (I'm not just going to throw it down on someones kitchen table and drip/scrape wax off of it) So there is my dilemma. If you can show me EVERYTHING I need to wax a snowboard properly for $30 I'd be shocked considering just the irons cost that much.


Thrift store iron: $5
Block of Dakine All Temp Wax good for 20+ waxing jobs: $10 DAKINE Nitrous Large Cake Wax - 6 oz. at REI.com
Scraper: $8 DAKINE Triangle Scraper at REI.com
I also suggest a cheap extension cord ($3 at Lowes, optional)

That's $23 plus tax (and shipping if you don't have a board shop near by). I suggest either putting down newspapers or waxing outside (I suggest wearing a snowboard jacket if its cold out, chances are you have one lying around), this takes about 5 minutes and the iron will sufficiently heat up the board. I usually scrape in the parking lot at the mountain--takes about 30 seconds, lace up your boots quickly and you won't slow anybody down. When the base looks whitish, it needs wax. When you can scrape your finger across it and leave a mark, it doesn't need wax. A day of riding in icy conditions can strip a wax job, and a week of powder riding probably won't take much off at all. Waxing your own board is kinda like changing your own oil except cheaper and easier. Some people are just willing to pay for the convenience of having it done for them, or they just honestly cannot find a place to do it (ex friend is not ok with waxing inside or outside period for whatever reason)


----------



## Leo

I wax as needed. Usually that means I need a wax after the second sesh. The current wax I bought optimally requires that I wax after one sesh. 

Not digging that OBJ Biogreen.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Snowolf said:


> I spread out a news paper on the floor and lay the board base up on the arms of a typical hotel desk chair and do my thing.


This part may seem obvious, but don't skip it. Otherwise you will be picking up pieces of wax for a while (the only thing worse is easter egg basket grass, good prank btw) or leaving a big tip for room service.


----------



## AcroPhile

For years now I have been waxing on my living room floor. I have the board laying down horizontally on some books that are stacked up under the nose and tail so the board stays put. I used to put newspapers down on the carpet but I stopped doing that a while ago. You just have to be really careful dripping the wax on the snowboard as to not get it on the carpet. Once you're using the iron to spread the wax out on the base you don't really need to worry too much about accidentally getting wax on the carpet at this point. After I scrape the excess wax off, I vacuum up all the shavings. The wax melts at a fairly high temp so the shavings don't really get imbedded in the carpet fibers and clean up very easily.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

AcroPhile said:


> For years now I have been waxing on my living room floor. I have the board laying down horizontally on some books that are stacked up under the nose and tail so the board stays put. I used to put newspapers down on the carpet but I stopped doing that a while ago. You just have to be really careful dripping the wax on the snowboard as to not get it on the carpet. Once you're using the iron to spread the wax out on the base you don't really need to worry too much about accidentally getting wax on the carpet at this point. After I scrape the excess wax off, I vacuum up all the shavings. The wax melts at a fairly high temp so the shavings don't really get imbedded in the carpet fibers and clean up very easily.


Obviously you don't have a wife or live at your parents house.


----------



## AcroPhile

wrathfuldeity said:


> Obviously you don't have a wife or live at your parents house.


Haha, not quite. This is definitely a product of not living at home. No way would any of my parents allowed this. This started during my college days and has been going on since. Now, the fiancee doesn't seem to mind too much as long as i clean up my mess. :laugh:


----------



## Tech420

AcroPhile said:


> Haha, not quite. This is definitely a product of not living at home. No way would any of my parents allowed this. This started during my college days and has been going on since. Now, the fiancee doesn't seem to mind too much as long as i clean up my mess. :laugh:


I keep the vacuum next to me and pick up most of the shavings before they even hit the floor.....the GF complains less :laugh:


----------



## marcdeo

I like to wax as often as possible, several times a day if permitted. Unfortunately, my wife tends to get alot of headaches, leaving me to spend alot of time by myself polishing and buffing instead.


----------



## john doe

I wax about every 2 to 3 times out since I ride on made mad shit. I have the Dakine iron and wax on a small plastic folding table in my kitchen. The mess isn't any harder to clean then a normal cooking mess. For travel, the iron, wax, scrapper, and plastic drop clothe would barely take up any room. The wax, drop clothe, and few pairs of socks would fit inside my boots.


----------



## Bones

john doe said:


> For travel, the iron, wax, scrapper, and plastic drop clothe would barely take up any room. The wax, drop clothe, and few pairs of socks would fit inside my boots.


Yeah, I get one of those cheap ($1.39) plastic painters drop clothes for travel. It unfolds to about 10x10. Just grab all 4 corners and toss it (drips, shavings and all) when done. Pack the iron in my helmet, everything else gets stuffed in my boots.


----------



## DanX

I wax once for every session. Sintered bases need to get waxed more often than extruded bases. I enjoy tuning and maintaining my sticks.


----------



## SnowBum

DanX said:


> I wax once for every session. Sintered bases need to get waxed more often than extruded bases. I enjoy tuning and maintaining my sticks.


Sintered bases actually hold wax better than extruded...that's not to say I havn't been caught waxing after a single day of riding though. What else I am supposed to do when I'm staying in a dingy motel room in the mountains in January?


----------



## DanX

SnowBum said:


> Sintered bases actually hold wax better than extruded...that's not to say I havn't been caught waxing after a single day of riding though. What else I am supposed to do when I'm staying in a dingy motel room in the mountains in January?


You're right. Don't know why I mixed that up.


----------



## FL_Boarder

I thought extruded were supposed to be the care free less maintenance bases? Do sintered really hold wax better? My DH2 is sintered.


----------



## newguy36

I also try and wax before every session. Sometimes it ends up being every other session.


----------



## Phunky

I wax my board weekly, i ride on mostly ice so i feel its neccesary


----------



## Sick-Pow

1x every 4-5 times i ride, I polish/brush in between.


----------



## crazyface

FL_Boarder said:


> I thought extruded were supposed to be the care free less maintenance bases? Do sintered really hold wax better? My DH2 is sintered.


I think you have to wax sintered more often or they dry out? With extruded you can not wax for awhile and no damage will be done.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

Do you all remove ur bindings when you wax ?


----------



## MistahTaki

I wax my board with bluebird all temp every 1 to 3 days riding. I find it fun and I love the smell of the wax.


----------



## Deviant

If you people are so worried about cleaning up just scrape it in the parking lot when you get to the resort.


----------



## Flightfollowing

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Do you all remove ur bindings when you wax ?


Yes, you should always removed them when waxing, If you don't feel like taking them off you can always untighten them a few turns. Just watch out for your screws, if they fall out, they'll somehow find a way to roll into that deep void inside your house and you'll lose them forever.


----------



## Qball

I never take off my bindings to wax, mostly just because I'm lazy, but it doesnt cause any problems


----------



## aiidoneus

Snowolf said:


> This is a myth. I have never taken my bindings off or loosened them in 8 years of waxing my own gear. The only thing you notice is a little heavier buildup of wax under the binding from the base being pulled up from your insert screws. Just requires a could more passes with the scraper. You don`t see the shop pulling your bindings off when you pay them to wax the board because its totally unnecessary.


But that extra femtometer of wax will ruin all my speed!


----------



## Tech420

Snowolf said:


> This is a myth. I have never taken my bindings off or loosened them in 8 years of waxing my own gear. The only thing you notice is a little heavier buildup of wax under the binding from the base being pulled up from your insert screws. Just requires a could more passes with the scraper. You don`t see the shop pulling your bindings off when you pay them to wax the board because its totally unnecessary.


I was always just too lazy to take them off, but thanks for making me sleep better at night :laugh:


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

Tech420 said:


> I was always just too lazy to take them off, but thanks for making me sleep better at night :laugh:


lol i want to be lazy but some guy at the shop told me... always remove binding and always apply a base cleaner to the board before you start your wax


----------



## snowklinger

maybe i'm doing something wrong but i tried to wax with the bindings on and you could tell something was going on in those areas, the bindings acted like a giant heat sink and my wax job didnt turn out nearly as well, you could tell where the bindings are from the bottom, seems like the wax does not penetrate evenly. 

trust me i'd rather leave the bitches on there, but i noticed a pretty big difference taking them off. new at this, board's extruded, i dunno maybe i'm doing it wrong...


----------



## Tech420

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> lol i want to be lazy but some guy at the shop told me... always remove binding and always apply a base cleaner to the board before you start your wax


Base cleaner after the season for me :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Waxing is a ritual I do every night before a pow day. Bindings are off because I can handle the board better without them.


----------



## Flightfollowing

Yeah, I use to wax with the bindings on and noticed the wax build up. I just unloosen the bindings and it went away. Either way you wax, if your scraping it right the build up with practically be gone after your done. I always use a base cleaner or diluted dish washing soap to clean the base. Your base will start getting black and dirty if you don't clean it. Especially use it if your riding man made resort snow.


----------



## jdang307

Snowolf said:


> This is a myth. I have never taken my bindings off or loosened them in 8 years of waxing my own gear. The only thing you notice is a little heavier buildup of wax under the binding from the base being pulled up from your insert screws. Just requires a could more passes with the scraper. You don`t see the shop pulling your bindings off when you pay them to wax the board because its totally unnecessary.


My wife's board has white dimples where her screws are, and they're deformed at that spot. She never waxed her board it was always a shop that did it. Dunno what they did but they did it.


----------



## Deviant

Sure it wasn't from over-tightening the screws?


----------



## CMSbored

never taken the bindings off. yes there might be little dimples where the screws are but that is the least of my worries with a base as torn up as mine. no core shots but im not going to put in the effort to fill every little damn nick with ptex.


----------



## C.B.

FL_Boarder said:


> Yeah thats 6 waxes at that price... now what do I do about finding a place to wax it? What am I going to hold my board on my lap sitting outside in 20 degrees and try to do this?


apply wax indoors, remove outdoors, simple as that 

if its 20 degrees out i would do both outdoors 20 is fricken toasty


----------



## woodhomie1996

every 3 time out


----------



## AcroPhile

There is no universally agreed upon dogma of how often to wax or even how to do it (bindings off or on). Arguing about weather to wax everyday, every 3 days, or weekly etc... is pointless. Personal preference, snow conditions of the day your going out riding and previous snow conditions of past days you went riding the current wax job are all factors that are considered when trying to decide if it's time to rewax your stick. Machine made snow and icy conditions can be hard on a wax job. Spring/Summer slush is particularly bad too. Powder has probably the smallest coefficient of friction on the bottom of your board and if that's all you're riding than you can get away with waxing it less often. If you're a noob who is falling every few feet and struggling to link turns then the question of frequently waxing your board is moot. As far as the binding debate goes I think I have to agree with Snowolf on this one. Even though I have always been taught to loosen or remove the bindings, in practice, I don't think it makes a difference. The objective of waxing is to get the hot liquid wax to saturate the pores in the base of the snowboard. Although I agree that keeping the bindings screwed in tightly will create a dimple on the bottom of the board where wax tends to pool, it will not compromise the effectiveness of the wax job. True, you will have to spend more time scraping excess wax off from those areas but is it really going to be any quicker or save any time to take the bindings off?


----------



## skycdo

If you are worried about making a huge mess just use the crayon method for waxing. You end up shaving all the excessive off anyways so might was well leave as little excess wax as necessary. Also, unless you drip wax on the floor, the shavings come up just as easy as dirt does so no problem there.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

*Crack Grease Snowboarding*

*Crack Grease Snowboarding* is a really great wax company out of Mt Hood Oregon. The guys that handcraft this wax are righteous, always have the best crew and the funnest ideas. I stand behind this wax and I'm gonna rep it right now. 

Locally sourced
Made In The USA
Variety of Scents (their niche)
The most powerful wax formula on planet earth

Cheers!

Choad Cheese Wax is the best snowboard wax and ski wax available on earth.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7

GnarlyCharlie said:


> *Crack Grease Snowboarding* is a really great wax company out of Mt Hood Oregon. The guys that handcraft this wax are righteous, always have the best crew and the funnest ideas. I stand behind this wax and I'm gonna rep it right now.
> 
> Locally sourced
> Made In The USA
> Variety of Scents (their niche)
> The most powerful wax formula on planet earth
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Choad Cheese Wax is the best snowboard wax and ski wax available on earth.


Ha if someone really cared about their wax scent, they do not belong on a snowboard


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> Ha if someone really cared about their wax scent, they do not belong on a snowboard


If you live in Chicago, you belong on a pair of cross country skiis. Making fun of snowboarding is part of the experience, smelly wax is fun. Choad Cheese, is a celebration of stoke, and this suspended adolescence that we call snowboarding.


----------



## grafta

dc-rida-4-life7 said:


> Ha if someone really cared about their wax scent, they do not belong on a snowboard


I used to buy this shit everytime cos it smells awesome and works good.










Go tell the millions of surfers that they ain't hardcore enough cos they care how their wax smells.

It's just a nice side effect dude :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta

GnarlyCharlie said:


> If you live in Chicago, you belong on a pair of cross country skiis


:laugh:


10char


----------



## snowklinger

i am a surfer first, and have always used sexwax. as i got into riding and waxing my own boards, i was hoping to continue to use sexwax simply out of brand loyalty. unfortunately there is little to no information about their snow waxes and when i emailed them, i got a canned response with zero info. so i use saucer wax.

surfwax smells awesome and we all like it, even paddling into double overhead surf we like how our wax smells.


----------



## Sean-h

This is how you wax a board:

Karate Kid Lesson 1 (Wax on Wax off) - YouTube

Does anyone know anything about the base on a 2012 Flow Merc? How often should I wax on, wax off?


----------



## Dank_Butters

*Wax on*

These comments are funny.
I WAX my board every 5 days of ridding and WAX it before putting it away for the season. I pay $5 to have it waxed for me :finger1:. Sure you can go buy an iron, base cleaner and some wax and do it yourself but it does get messy. 
Some resorts may charge you $20-$25 ti have the board detailed but it usually includes edge shaving as well. Don't forget to wait at least 6 hours after a fresh wax to ride.


----------



## speedjason

I just found this video.


----------



## f00bar

speedjason said:


> I just found this video.


That's actually not a half bad tutorial. Might be onto something to get yoga pants allowed again.


----------



## 16gkid

Dank_Butters said:


> Don't forget to wait at least 6 hours after a fresh wax to ride.


WAT?


----------



## speedjason

16gkid said:


> WAT?


6 hours is excessive. I would say 1 hour till board is cool to touch.


----------



## lab49232

speedjason said:


> 6 hours is excessive. I would say 1 hour till board is cool to touch.


Wait????????? We are all aware that we snowboard in cold and snow right? You don't need to wait 3 seconds even to start riding it after waxing. The only cool down wait time is waiting for the wax to cool before scraping. Your board wont be above room temp for longer than 5 minutes once it gets outside. Ugh waxing threads and weird beliefs.... If you dont smoke 3 spliffs, drink exactly one and a half beers and then scrape in a 70 degree angle and finish with a brush made of unicorn hair you're not waxing right. :facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3:


----------



## f00bar

Who the heck wants to get up early enough to wax their board before they ride anyway? Yah, I know, some people just make it in the afternoon/night. But hte vast majority dont


----------



## ridinbend

GnarlyCharlie said:


> If you live in Chicago, you belong on a pair of cross country skiis. Making fun of snowboarding is part of the experience, smelly wax is fun. Choad Cheese, is a celebration of stoke, and this suspended adolescence that we call snowboarding.


Charlie is a buddy of mine. They make some dope wax. I can vouch for their quality. And he's a lunatic.

Also this original thread is from 2011 but he's still making and selling wax. Last weekend he was talking about making a high flourocarbon wax and selling it with a gas mask.


----------



## goofymeat

*Hot Wax!*

I'll wax before a particularly hot date or if he's rich or black. If I meet someone in the club they just get happening that day.


----------



## DaveMcI

I wax when the hair starts to poke through my pantyhose.


----------



## 16gkid

lab49232 said:


> Wait????????? We are all aware that we snowboard in cold and snow right? You don't need to wait 3 seconds even to start riding it after waxing. The only cool down wait time is waiting for the wax to cool before scraping. Your board wont be above room temp for longer than 5 minutes once it gets outside. Ugh waxing threads and weird beliefs.... If you dont smoke 3 spliffs, drink exactly one and a half beers and then scrape in a 70 degree angle and finish with a brush made of unicorn hair you're not waxing right. :facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3:


Finally someones whos not crazy lol


----------



## speedjason

lab49232 said:


> Wait????????? We are all aware that we snowboard in cold and snow right? You don't need to wait 3 seconds even to start riding it after waxing. The only cool down wait time is waiting for the wax to cool before scraping. Your board wont be above room temp for longer than 5 minutes once it gets outside. Ugh waxing threads and weird beliefs.... If you dont smoke 3 spliffs, drink exactly one and a half beers and then scrape in a 70 degree angle and finish with a brush made of unicorn hair you're not waxing right. :facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3:


I meant waiting for 1 hour after waxing before scraping.:embarrased1:
But you never know. Maybe they have some fancy wax that bonds to the board gradually after cooled down?


----------



## radiomuse210

lab49232 said:


> Wait????????? We are all aware that we snowboard in cold and snow right? You don't need to wait 3 seconds even to start riding it after waxing. The only cool down wait time is waiting for the wax to cool before scraping. Your board wont be above room temp for longer than 5 minutes once it gets outside. Ugh waxing threads and weird beliefs.... If you dont smoke 3 spliffs, drink exactly one and a half beers and then scrape in a 70 degree angle and finish with a brush made of unicorn hair you're not waxing right. :facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3::facepalm3:




I love this so much. Since I've started waxing my own board, I realized that it's pretty hard to mess up. Pay attention to the heat of your iron - that's the biggest thing. I leave my bindings on and haven't had any big, noticable dimples show up in my board. If I don't do a perfect scrape job, it's all good cuz that man made ice/snow on my east coast hill is gonna scrape it clean in no time. Plus after I scrape, I buff with scotch brite and use a brush. That usually does a decent job of evening things out. I like to wax every 2-3 days, which is usually the length of any weekend trips I take. I just took a 4 day trip and took the iron/wax with me. Brought a big garbage bag to cut in half and lay underneath my work area in the hotel. Wrapped all the shavings up in that bag when I was done - no mess!


----------



## Bamfboardman

radiomuse210 said:


> I love this so much. Since I've started waxing my own board, I realized that it's pretty hard to mess up. Pay attention to the heat of your iron - that's the biggest thing. I leave my bindings on and haven't had any big, noticable dimples show up in my board. If I don't do a perfect scrape job, it's all good cuz that man made ice/snow on my east coast hill is gonna scrape it clean in no time. Plus after I scrape, I buff with scotch brite and use a brush. That usually does a decent job of evening things out. I like to wax every 2-3 days, which is usually the length of any weekend trips I take. I just took a 4 day trip and took the iron/wax with me. Brought a big garbage bag to cut in half and lay underneath my work area in the hotel. Wrapped all the shavings up in that bag when I was done - no mess!


The dimples created from your bindings being left on have to do with the heat from the iron conducting with the screws inside your board. It literally can melt your core... At least thats what every ski tech I know told me. I strongly advise just loosening them since there really isn't a reason not to.


----------



## koi

DaveMcI said:


> I wax when the hair starts to poke through my pantyhose.


anybody else just get a semi? 

...what, no, uhmmm me neither


----------



## chomps1211

radiomuse210 said:


> …. I like to wax every 2-3 days, which is usually the length of any weekend trips I take. I just took a 4 day trip and took the iron/wax with me. *Brought a big garbage bag to cut in half and lay underneath my work area in the hotel. Wrapped all the shavings up in that bag when I was done - no mess!*


:question: Maybe it's a guy thing,.. (You know, us bein' all slobs & whatnot, I dunno?) :laugh: But I would _never_ be able to keep all the wax shavings confined to a nice tight little area like that! :dunno: They wind up _ALL_ over the F'ing place whenever I wax in the garage! :lol:

My Hat's off to you for being so neat & tidy!


----------



## 16gkid

I wax my board in my living room on a small medical tarp, after each pass i put the shavings in a small garbage bag, never makes a mess


----------



## Bamfboardman

I get shavings fucking everywhere. Its like a wax storm in my garage. I don't feel a need to try and be clean seeing as its wax and its enclosed in my garage. Smelly wax makes my garage smell like the beach! Or a Thai Hooker whatever you're into.....


----------



## radiomuse210

chomps1211 said:


> :question: Maybe it's a guy thing,.. (You know, us bein' all slobs & whatnot, I dunno?) :laugh: But I would _never_ be able to keep all the wax shavings confined to a nice tight little area like that! :dunno: They wind up _ALL_ over the F'ing place whenever I wax in the garage! :lol:
> 
> My Hat's off to you for being so neat & tidy!



Haha I'm pretty good about it. After each scrape or two, I push the shavings into a pile in the middle of my bag/tarp/whatever. Whether I'm at home or on the road, I don't have a big space to work with as I'm either in my bedroom/living room (the living room I share with others) or in a hotel (which I try to keep as clean as possible so I don't get slammed for "incidentals"). I try not to use a shit load of wax either so I don't end up with a shit ton of shavings (or waste the wax since I do it after every trip). If I had a garage or some other work space, I definitely wouldn't be as careful.


----------



## speedjason

I scrap my board in a giant box so shavings do not going anywhere.


----------



## honeycomb

I wax every 1-3 days of riding. I like to rub the wax onto the board cold, then melt it in with the iron, no waste, no scraping. Or touch the wax to the iron, the rub the iron into the base and spread it out. I never melt and drip the wax onto the base, it's more work and wastes wax. If I put on a bit too much I do a half-assed scrape then a quick buff with scotch brite. Living on the ice coast, the hill scrapes any excess for me on the first run and any attempt at brushing/texturing is worthless.


----------

